# Impostazioni Window Manager Xfwm

## MrFranky

Non so perchè ma adesso su un'utenza mi carica diversamente la barra in cima alla finestra! Quella con i pulsanti per chiuderla, parcheggiarla, ecc.. Adesso posto uno screenshot di come dovrebbe essere:

http://yfrog.com/0rscreenshot3pcp

Dopo loggo con l'altra utenza e ne posto una di come me le carica lì!

----------

## MrFranky

C'è un altro modo oltre a imageshack per postare screenshot? Perchè da quell'altra utenza se vado lì dopo aver cliccato su host it! mi carica una pagina totalmente grigia! Altrimenti da qui posso arrivare allo screenshot salvato di là?

----------

## MrFranky

Per me va bene anche se mi dite un altro window manager da installare, ce n'è uno predefinito di Gentoo?

----------

## ago

come WM direi dwm pekwm xmonad  se preferisci un DE ci sono i vari gnome kde xfce

----------

## MrFranky

Visto che nell'altra utenza non mi visualizza correttamente la barra superiore delle finestre e per questo non riesco nè a ridimensionarle nè a spostarle, per risolvere mi conviene disinstallare e reinstallare il window manager (ho xfce4) o smanettare con le impostazioni? E' da poco che uso Linux, quindi non so proprio come muovermi, ho provato a cercare su Google ma ancora non ho trovato niente!

----------

## lucapost

reinstallare il wm non servirebbe a nulla.

cerca nella tua home, tra i file nascosti, la cartella di consigurazione di xfce e rimuovila. Dovrebbe essere ~/.xfce4 o qualcosa del genere. Poi riavvia xfce.

Se non risolvi così, prova a lanciare revdep-rebuild, forse ti risolve qualche incongruenza.

----------

## MrFranky

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> reinstallare il wm non servirebbe a nulla.
> 
> cerca nella tua home, tra i file nascosti, la cartella di consigurazione di xfce e rimuovila. Dovrebbe essere ~/.xfce4 o qualcosa del genere. Poi riavvia xfce.
> 
> Se non risolvi così, prova a lanciare revdep-rebuild, forse ti risolve qualche incongruenza.

 

Io la cartella .xfce4 l'avevo già rimossa, ma come faccio poi a riavviare xfce?

----------

## MrFranky

Ho provato con il revdep-rebuild, ma a un certo punto ha cominciato a fare "bip"-"bip"-"bip".. ecc. ecc. e sono apparse delle scritte rosse! Se può essere utile lo rifaccio e vedo meglio cosa c'era scritto, ora non ricordo...

----------

## lucapost

da root lancia in ordine:

```
emerge -uND world

revdep-rebuild
```

se il secondo comando non termina a buon fine, posta l'output che proviamo a risolvere il problema.

visto che ci sei, posta anche l'output di 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## ago

 *MrFranky wrote:*   

> E' da poco che uso Linux

 

Se sei su gentoo ti consiglio vivamente di fare più pratica con altre distro più a portata di mano, in più hai installato da livecd o seguendo l'handbook?

----------

## bandreabis

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *MrFranky wrote:*   E' da poco che uso Linux 
> 
> Se sei su gentoo ti consiglio vivamente di fare più pratica con altre distro più a portata di mano, in più hai installato da livecd o seguendo l'handbook?

 

Ci incontriamo ancora!   :Laughing: 

Qui non sono d'accordo con te, io ho iniziato da Gentoo e con pazienza ora non potrei farne senza.

Basta installare seguendo l'handbook e bazzicare questo splendido forum.

----------

## MrFranky

Finalmente riesco ad usare nuovamente imageshack anche sull'utenza che mi sta dando quel problema! Almeno posto uno screenshot di entrambe:

http://yfrog.com/0rscreenshot3pcp

http://yfrog.com/0yscreenshot2bmp

 *Quote:*   

> Se sei su gentoo ti consiglio vivamente di fare più pratica con altre distro più a portata di mano, in più hai installato da livecd o seguendo l'handbook?

 

L'installazione l'ha fatta un mio amico, ma ora non posso chiedere aiuto a lui perchè è in Olanda! Ora provo a lanciare quei comandi e vedo cosa fa!

----------

## MrFranky

Allora, ecco l'output di emerge - uND world:

frank@ketch ~ $ sudo -s -H

Password:

ketch frank # emerge -uND world

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.11 [2.1.6.7]

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23 [0.22]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r1 [2.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7 [4.32.6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20080928 [20080123]

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.12 [3.5.3]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5-r1 [1.0.5]

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.19  USE="-caps*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-6 [4-r3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libebml-0.7.8-r1 [0.7.7-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r2 [5.52-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.4 [4.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.9-r2 [2.9-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/openjpeg-1.3  USE="-tools" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-data-0.2.1 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/python-updater-0.5 [0.2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2009c [2007k]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/sysfsutils-2.1.0 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libevent-1.4.9 [1.3a]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.9 [0.2.5]

[ebuild     U ] app-forensics/chkrootkit-0.48-r1 [0.47]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/p7zip-4.58 [4.57]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unrar-3.8.5 [3.7.8]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/mdadm-2.6.8 [2.6.4-r1]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  USE="(-build%)" 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.7 [3.2.3] USE="compat%*" 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/dnstracer-1.9 [1.8]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/strace-4.5.18 [4.5.16-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.12 [1.4.11]

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.27-r2 [2.6.23-r3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nspr-4.7.4 [4.7.3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-7.8 [7.6] USE="bzip2*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.6-r2 [1.2.18.1-r2]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.3g [9.0-r6]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.1_p1 [2.2.0_p16]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nss-3.12.2 [3.12.2_rc1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.35 [1.2.26-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.0.2 [2.2.10]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.36  USE="-clvm* (-gulm%)" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.4 [1.4.0-r1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-common-2.24.0 [2.20.0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/lsof-4.81-r2 [4.78-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.6-r1 [1.0.5]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-ctags-1.8 [1.3]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-xvmc-0.1 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-emacs-1.8 [1.3-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.28.5 [2.28.2]

[ebuild  N    ] app-emacs/emacs-common-gentoo-1.0  USE="X" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.35 [2.5.33-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.6 [3.1.5-r5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0 [4.3.13]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/yasm-0.7.2 [0.7.1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.17 [0.6.16-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20071202044231-r1 [1.60-r13]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3 [2.18-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib-0.10.8 

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/pambase-20081028 [20080318] USE="sha512%* -gnome-keyring* -ssh%" 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r5 [2.6.22-r8] USE="-build -symlink" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-124-r2 [119]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3 [1.6f-r1] USE="-lzma%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5 [3.4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4 [2.7.0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r2  USE="-a52* -dvb* -dvd* -ffmpeg* -flac* -mad* -mpeg* -ogg* -theora* -vorbis* -xv*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.63 [2.61-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.2 [1.10.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.2.1 [1.1.5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1 [4.5.20_p2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.43 [2.4.39]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r4 [0.2.6-r3]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libpcap-0.9.8-r2 [0.9.8]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/gd-2.0.35  USE="-fontconfig* -png* -truetype* -xpm*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.73 [0.72-r4] USE="zlib%*" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libtheora-1.0 [1.0_beta3-r1] USE="-encode*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/speex-1.2_beta3_p2  USE="-ogg* -sse*" 

[ebuild     U ] net-proxy/tsocks-1.8_beta5-r3 [1.8_beta5-r2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/geoip-1.4.5 [1.4.0-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-proxy/privoxy-3.0.10 [3.0.8]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14 [7.0.10]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2 [1.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3 [0.9.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4 [2.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.0 [1.4.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.5 [2.3.0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.47 [2.2.45]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/esound-0.2.41 [0.2.38-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.3 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pixman-0.14.0-r1 [0.10.0] USE="(-altivec) -mmx% -sse2%" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dri2proto-1.99.3 

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.4 [7.0.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.5 [3.0.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3 [1.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5 [1.1.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.9-r1 [2.3.5-r2] USE="-fontforge% -utils*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1 [1.1.20]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4 [0.9.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5 [1.0.4]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.3 [1.0.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2 [2.5.0-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3 [1.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1 [1.1.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2 [1.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.5 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.4 [1.3.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3 [1.0.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3 [1.1.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20090201 [0.4.9_p20081014] USE="alsa%* -3dnow% -aac* -amr* -dirac* -encode* -gsm* -mmx* -mmxext* -mp3* -network* -oss% -schroedinger* -sdl* -speex% -theora* -threads* -vorbis* -x264* -xvid*" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/DirectFB-1.2.7 [0.9.25.1] USE="X%* sysfs*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/imlib2-1.4.2-r1  USE="-gif* -mmx* -mp3* -png* -tiff*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.5 [1.0.4]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-7.3-r1 [6.5.2-r1] VIDEO_CARDS="intel* mach64* mga* r128* radeon* savage* sis* tdfx* trident* via*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13 [2.1.12]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3 [1.0.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.5 [1.0.4]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xprop-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libggi-2.2.2  USE="-aalib* -directfb* -mmx*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.3 [1.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3-r1 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3 [7.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-242 [239] USE="-truetype*" 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/fluxbox-1.0.0-r2  USE="-gnome* -kde* -truetype* -xinerama*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.8-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5 [5.8.8-r4]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.36 [2.34-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libtasn1-1.8 [1.2]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Storable-2.18 [2.16]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Simple-0.80 [0.70]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Harness-3.10 [2.64]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  ELIBC="(glibc%*)" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/nasm-2.05.01 [0.98.39-r3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.40.5 [0.35.5]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/gnutls-2.6.6 [2.0.4] USE="cxx%* -bindist%" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r3  USE="-sse*" 

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.80 [0.70]

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.18 [2.16]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.5 [1.1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.19 [1.0.17-r1] USE="-minimal%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8k [0.9.8g]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.11.3 [1.11.1]

[ebuild     U ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r4 [2.61-r2] USE="-maxsysuid%" 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/tor-0.2.0.34 [0.1.2.19-r2] USE="bundledlibevent%*" 

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/johntheripper-1.7.3.1 [1.7.2-r3] USE="-minimal% -mpi%" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.7 [0.8.6]

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.24.0 [2.22.0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1 [2.16.5] USE="-doc%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.24.0 [1.22.0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.12 [0.8.11]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.24.4 [2.22.3]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.1.3 [2.0.9] USE="-sql%" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.16 [2.14.13]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.2-r2 [4.4.2] USE="glib* iconv%* -custom-cxxflags% -pch*" 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags% -pch*" 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags% -pch*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.2-r1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* -custom-cxxflags% -odbc* -pch*" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.3 [2.7.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.76 [0.74]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6-r1 [1.6.4-r1] USE="-cleartype% -opengl*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.51 [0.23]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libsoup-2.24.3 [2.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.10.5-r1 [0.6.1-r1] USE="-doc%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.2 [0.6.1] USE="-doc%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.66-r1 [1.65]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.22.4 [1.20.5]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.24.1 [2.24.0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/poppler-utils-0.10.5  USE="abiword" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r2 [2.5.1-r2] USE="threads%* xml%* -wininst%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.13 [2.8.12]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1 [1.1.22] USE="-examples%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.36 [1.3.31] USE="-R% -chicken% -clisp% -mzscheme% -octave%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.24.0 [2.14.3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pysqlite-2.4.1 [2.3.5]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycairo-1.8.2 [1.4.12]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/boost-build-1.35.0-r1 [1.34.1] USE="-examples%" 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/iso-codes-3.6 [1.5]

[ebuild  N    ] net-analyzer/rrdtool-1.2.29  USE="perl python -doc -rrdcgi -ruby -tcl" 

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/layman-1.1.1  USE="-subversion%" 

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.2-r1 [0.2.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-1.0.4 [1.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.14.2 [0.12.0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/lcms-1.18-r1 [1.17] USE="-tiff*" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r2 [1.34.1-r2] USE="-expat% -icu* -mpi% -tools*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.10 [0.2.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.2 [4.0.18.2] USE="-audit%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/libcap-2.16 [1.10-r9] USE="pam%*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.13.2 [1.8.2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cvs-1.12.12-r6 [1.12.12-r4]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.2_p1-r1 [5.1_p1-r1] USE="-X509* -hpn* -libedit* -pkcs11% -skey*" 

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.3.10-r1 [1.2.12-r4] USE="acl%* perl%* python%* -avahi% -gnutls% -java% -kerberos% -static% -xinetd% -zeroconf%" LINGUAS="-de% -en% -es% -et% -fr% -he% -id% -it% -ja% -pl% -sv% -zh_TW%" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r4 [1.0.5-r1]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2  USE="(-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13 [4.11-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p39 [3.2_p33] USE="-afs* -examples% -plugins*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-7.1 [6.10-r2] USE="-caps% -gmp%" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.109.2-r1  USE="-caps* -cpudetection* -mmx* -netjack* -sse*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.5 [1.20.1-r6]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.1.7-r1 [2.0.7]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r9 [0.17-r8]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta14  USE="-opengl*" 

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/dnstop-20080502 [20070510-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r6 [0.97-r5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p13 [5.2_p12-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20080809 [20070303-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/sudo-1.7.0 [1.6.8_p12-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1-r1 [1.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/links-2.2 [2.1_pre33] USE="bzip2*" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/dialog-1.1.20080819 [1.1.20071028]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/curl-7.19.4 [7.17.1] USE="-libssh2%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95 [1.06-r6] USE="-libedit%" 

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.33 [3.0.28] USE="-debug% -oav%" 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.4_p6 [4.2.4_p4]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1  USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.06.27  USE="curl -threads" 

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/curlftpfs-0.9.2 [0.9.1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1 [1.40.9]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.1 [2.13.1.1] USE="(-uclibc)" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/xfsprogs-2.10.1 [2.9.7]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1 [1.19.2-r1] LINGUAS="-ja%" 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/lirc-0.8.4 [0.8.3_pre1] LIRC_DEVICES="-commandir% -imon_knob% -imon_lcd% -irlink% -ite8709% -samsung%" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.5.1  USE="-sdl*" 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1  USE="-odbc* -opengl*" 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/arts-3.5.9  USE="-mp3* -vorbis*" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1 [1.2.13] USE="audio%* joystick%* video%* -aalib* -directfb* -opengl*" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.7 [1.2.6-r1] USE="-gif* -png* -tiff*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.2-r3 [4.4.2-r1] USE="glib* -custom-cxxflags% -pch* -tiff*" 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.2  USE="-custom-cxxflags% -pch*" 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3 [3.3.6-r1, 4.1.2] USE="gtk mudflap nls openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -fortran -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1 [2.6.1]

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/noip-updater-2.1.9 [2.1.7-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/socat-1.7.0.0 [1.6.0.0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.24.0 [2.22.0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r8 [0.5.11-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/hal-info-20090309 [20080508]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.0.3-r2 [0.2.5-r3] USE="-archive% -bluetooth% -gnome* -gnome-keyring*" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.0 [2.22.0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.24.1 [2.22.0]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/emacs-22.3-r2 [22.1-r3] USE="alsa* -kerberos%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.15 [0.14]

[ebuild     U ] app-emacs/autoconf-mode-2.63 [2.61]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cmake-2.6.2-r1 [2.4.6-r1] USE="emacs* qt4%*" 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.9 [1.1.8] USE="-hfs*" 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.2-r3 [1.2.2-r2] USE="-encode* -gcdmaster*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5 [0.4.4]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.3 [2.22.2]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.22.3-r1 [2.22.3]

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/libxfcegui4-4.4.3  USE="-startup-notification*" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.1 [2.22.0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.24.5-r2 [2.22.3-r1] USE="-gnome-keyring*" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8 [0.6] USE="-nautilus%" 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.9.1-r3  USE="-gnome* -odbc* -opengl* -pch* -sdl*" 

[ebuild     U ] net-p2p/amule-2.2.3 [2.2.2] USE="-daemon* -geoip* -remote* -stats* -upnp*" 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gksu-2.0.0  USE="-gnome*" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.3.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.2.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.16.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.2.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.2.0 [1.3.0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0 [1.2.3]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.2.1  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.2.2  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.1-r1  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.8.0  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-r128-6.8.0  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.12  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.10.0  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.4.1  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.903  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.10 [1.9.0.5] USE="-gnome* -java*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.9.8a  USE="-aac* -atmo* -avahi* -cddax% -cdio* -dirac* -fluidsynth* -fontconfig* -gnome* -id3tag* -kate* -libass* -lua* -mmx* -modplug* -pulseaudio* -remoteosd* -schroedinger* -sse* -taglib* -twolame* -vcdinfo* -vcdx* -zvbi* (-vcd%*)" 

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/libxfce4mcs-4.4.3  USE="-startup-notification*" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.24.0 [2.22.1] USE="-dvdr*" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-2.24.4 [2.22.3]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.24.0.1-r1 [2.22.0] USE="-gnomecd*" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gst-python-0.10.12 [0.10.9] USE="-examples%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/dbus-python-0.82.4 [0.80.2]

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/graphviz-2.20.3  USE="gtk jpeg nls perl python -cairo -cgraph -doc -examples -gnome -java -png -ruby -tcl" 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/ntop-3.3.9-r2 [3.2-r3]

[ebuild     U ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.22.87 [10.0.15.3] USE="32bit%* (-multilib)" 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.64-r3 [8.61-r1] USE="-cairo%" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.11 [1.14.10] USE="-gnome*" 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.73.2 [1.70.1]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.4 [1.2]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/nvidia-settings-180.29 [1.0.20070621]

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.17  ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1* emu10k1x* -usb-usx2y*" 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/distcc-3.0-r4  USE="-gnome* -xinetd*" 

[ebuild     U ] net-im/pidgin-2.5.5 [2.5.2] USE="-gnutls* -meanwhile* -prediction* -qq*" 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.76 [4.60] USE="gtk* -lua*" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gdm-2.20.9-r1 [2.20.7] USE="-gnome-keyring* -xinerama*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.20 [2.80]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2 [2.12.11] USE="-jpeg2k% -tiff* -xinerama*" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.1 [2.22.1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gail-1000 [1.22.3]

[blocks b     ] <gnome-base/gail-1000 ("<gnome-base/gail-1000" is blocking x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2)

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/scrollkeeper-dtd-1.0 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/scrollkeeper-9999-r1 [9999]

[blocks b     ] <app-text/scrollkeeper-9999-r1 ("<app-text/scrollkeeper-9999-r1" is blocking app-text/scrollkeeper-dtd-1.0)

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygobject-2.16.1 [2.14.1] USE="X%*" 

[uninstall    ] dev-python/pygtk-2.12.0 

[blocks b     ] <dev-python/pygtk-2.13 ("<dev-python/pygtk-2.13" is blocking dev-python/pygobject-2.16.1)

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.14.1 [2.12.0] USE="X%*" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5  USE="-debug -minimal" 

[uninstall    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 

[blocks b     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.5 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.5" is blocking x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5)

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5 [1.3.0.0-r6] USE="hal%* -sdl* -tslib%" INPUT_DEVICES="-tslib% -virtualbox%" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev* glint* intel* mach64* mga* neomagic* nv* r128* radeon* savage* sis* tdfx* trident* via* vmware* voodoo* -ast% -geode% -nvidia* -radeonhd% -vermilion% -virtualbox% -xgi%" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2 [1.1.1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.9  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.1.3 [1.1.5-r1] USE="hal%*" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.8.5 [0.9.4.1] USE="-examples%" 

[uninstall    ] dev-python/setuptools-0.6_rc7-r1 

[blocks b     ] <dev-python/setuptools-0.6_rc8 ("<dev-python/setuptools-0.6_rc8" is blocking dev-python/pyrex-0.9.8.5)

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.22.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-vfs-python-2.22.3  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.22.3  USE="-debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gconf-python-2.22.3  USE="-debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.22.3  USE="-debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libgnome-python-2.22.3  USE="-debug -examples" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.24.3 [2.22.3]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/rhythmbox-0.11.6-r1 [0.10.1-r1] USE="X%* cdr%* -gnome-keyring* -mtp% -nsplugin% -test%" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/eel-2.24.1 [2.22.2] USE="-test%" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.24.2 [2.22.5.1-r1] USE="-doc% -gnome* -xmp%" 

[uninstall    ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0 

[blocks b     ] <dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.1 ("<dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.1" is blocking dev-python/gnome-vfs-python-2.22.3, dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.22.3, dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.22.3, dev-python/gconf-python-2.22.3, dev-python/libgnome-python-2.22.3, dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.22.3)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/com_err ("sys-libs/com_err" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/ss ("sys-libs/ss" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs ("sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs" is blocking sys-libs/ss-1.40.9, sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by world

    <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.5-r1', 'nomerge')

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/xfsprogs-2.10.1', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    sys-libs/com_err required by world

    ~sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9', 'nomerge')

    ~sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/ss-1.40.9', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/ss-1.40.9', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    sys-libs/ss required by world

    ~sys-libs/ss-1.40.9 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.1', 'merge')

    ~sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

----------

## MrFranky

revdep-rebuild:

ketch frank # revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

Checking dynamic linking consistency... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild.

Assigning files to ebuilds... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds.

Evaluating package order... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order.

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.22.3 =app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6.1 =dev-libs/libmcs-0.6.0 =dev-python/PyQt4-4.3.3 

..........

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.22.3".

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

----------

## MrFranky

emerge --info:

ketch frank # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r8-neko i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8-neko-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_Processor-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 06 May 2009 01:15:01 +0000

distcc 3.0 i686-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.1-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distcc distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ http://gentoo.inode.at/ http://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ http://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo/ http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ http://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa arts berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri eds emacs esd firefox gdbm gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jack jpeg midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntpl ntplonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl svg sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

ketch frank #

----------

## lucapost

Innanzitutto:

1. non serve che fai un nuovo post per ogni comando che posti

2. utilizza il tag [code]

vedo che è da un pò che non aggiorni ne portage ne il world, potresti incominciare a leggere questa guida: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1.

il problema di e2fsprogs è stato discusso qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-713042-highlight-e2fsprogs.html

----------

## Onip

occhio che hai parecchi upgrade "sensibili" da fare, tipo xorg e gcc. leggiti bene le guide prima di farli e, se non capisci qualcosa, chiedi aiuto: potresti trovarti con il sistema a donnine.

Sicuramente questo non è un bel modo di iniziare con gentoo (ma non è colpa tua)

----------

## MrFranky

Ok, ho provato ad aggiornare e la situazione che mi ritrovo adesso è questa:

```
ketch / # emerge -uND world

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r2 [2.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20090203 [20080123]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5-r1 [1.0.5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.1 [1.4.0-r4]

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.19  USE="-caps*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-6 [4-r3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.4 [4.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.9-r2 [2.9-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/openjpeg-1.3-r2  USE="-tools" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-data-0.2.1 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2009j [2007k]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/which-2.20 [2.19]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  USE="(-build%)" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23 [0.22]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7 [4.32.6]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libebml-0.7.8-r1 [0.7.7-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.20 [1.0.17]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/dmidecode-2.10 [2.9]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/live-2009.06.02 [2008.09.02]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/win32codecs-20071007-r4 [20071007-r2]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/sysfsutils-2.1.0 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r2 [5.52-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.9 [0.2.5]

[ebuild     U ] app-forensics/chkrootkit-0.48-r1 [0.47]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/p7zip-4.58 [4.57]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unrar-3.8.5 [3.7.8]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/mdadm-2.6.8 [2.6.4-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.13 [3.2.3] USE="compat%*" 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/dnstracer-1.9 [1.8]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/strace-4.5.18 [4.5.16-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.12 [1.4.11]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.38 [1.2.26-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.27-r2 [2.6.23-r3]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r8 [3.8.2-r4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.6-r2 [1.2.18.1-r2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.1_p1 [2.2.0_p16]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.0.2 [2.2.10]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/eject-0 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.3g [9.0-r6]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libcddb-1.3.2 [1.3.0-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-3.1.3 [2.28.2]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-ctags-1.10 [1.3]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.6-r1 [1.0.5]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-xvmc-0.1 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-emacs-1.10 [1.3-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/pambase-20090620.1-r1 [20080318] USE="sha512%* -gnome-keyring* -ssh%" 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/acl-0 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.35 [2.5.33-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0 [4.3.13]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.7 [1.6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.6 [3.1.5-r5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20071202044231-r1 [1.60-r13]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/yasm-0.8.0 [0.7.1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.17 [0.6.16-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.4 [1.4.0-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3 [2.18-r1] USE="-gold%" 

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libotr-3.2.0 [3.1.0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/python-updater-0.7 [0.2]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.36  USE="-clvm* (-gulm%)" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-141 [119]

[uninstall    ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.5-r1 

[blocks b     ] >=sys-fs/udev-126 (">=sys-fs/udev-126" is blocking sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.5-r1)

[uninstall    ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1 

[blocks b     ] >=sys-fs/udev-125 (">=sys-fs/udev-125" is blocking sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3 [1.6f-r1] USE="-lzma%" 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libusb-0 

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r2  USE="-a52* -dvb* -dvd* -ffmpeg* -flac* -mad* -mpeg* -ogg* -theora* -vorbis* -xv*" 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/cdrtools-0 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/rescan-scsi-bus-1.29 [1.25-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.20-r1 [1.0.17a]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2 [2.6.1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1 [2.16.5] USE="-doc%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.13 [2.8.12]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.8-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5 [5.8.8-r4]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Harness-3.10 [2.64]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.36 [2.34-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libtasn1-2.2 [1.2]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  ELIBC="(glibc%*)" 

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Storable-2.18 [2.16]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Simple-0.80 [0.70]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.40.5 [0.35.5]

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.80 [0.70]

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.18 [2.16]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8k [0.9.8g]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.11.4 [1.11.1]

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/johntheripper-1.7.3.1 [1.7.2-r3] USE="-minimal% -mpi%" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.90 [0.8.6]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.36 [1.3.31] USE="-R% -chicken% -clisp% -mzscheme% -octave%" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/lcms-1.18-r1 [1.17] USE="-tiff*" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/boost-build-1.35.0-r1 [1.34.1] USE="-examples%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1 [2.61-r2]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-python-20090824 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6a [1.5.26] USE="-test%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sg3_utils-1.27.20080726 [1.25]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.17 [1.0.15]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.2 [1.10.1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-1.1.0 [1.0.1] USE="-debug%" 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p4 [4.3.29-r2, 4.5.20_p2] USE="-doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.43 [2.4.39]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-7.9-r1 [7.6] USE="bzip2* -static-libs%" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.2.1 [1.1.5]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r4 [0.2.6-r3]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libpcap-1.0.0-r2 [0.9.8] USE="-bluetooth%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r5 [0.1.12-r1] USE="-nocxx%" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.2.3 [1.2.1_rc1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.10 [1.2.9-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/gnutls-2.8.3 [2.0.4] USE="cxx%* -bindist% -examples%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libevent-1.4.12 [1.3a]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/gd-2.0.35  USE="-fontconfig* -png* -truetype* -xpm*" 

[ebuild     U ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r6 [2.61-r2] USE="-maxsysuid%" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libdca-0.0.5-r2 [0.0.5]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libtheora-1.0 [1.0_beta3-r1] USE="-encode*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/speex-1.2_beta3_p2  USE="-ogg* -sse*" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r6 [0.7.4-r5]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/nasm-2.07 [0.98.39-r3]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3 [3.10_pre2]

[ebuild     U ] net-proxy/tsocks-1.8_beta5-r5 [1.8_beta5-r2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/geoip-1.4.5 [1.4.0-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14 [7.0.10]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2 [1.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3 [0.9.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.0 [1.4.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.47 [2.2.45]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.3 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pixman-0.14.0-r1 [0.10.0] USE="(-altivec) -mmx% -sse2%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.4-r1 [2.5.1a-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.2 [4.0.18.2] USE="-audit%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.13.2 [1.8.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4 [2.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.5 [2.3.0]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/esound-0.2.41 [0.2.38-r1] USE="-oss% -static-libs%" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dri2proto-1.99.3 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r3  USE="-sse*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.73 [0.72-r4] USE="zlib%*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/libcap-2.16 [1.10-r9] USE="pam%*" 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/tor-0.2.0.35 [0.1.2.19-r2] USE="bundledlibevent%*" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cvs-1.12.12-r6 [1.12.12-r4]

[ebuild     U ] net-proxy/privoxy-3.0.12 [3.0.8] USE="-ipv6%" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.2 [4.1.5-r1] USE="acl%*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.4 [7.0.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.6 [3.0.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3 [1.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5 [1.1.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5 [3.4]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.24.0 [1.22.0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-common-2.24.0 [2.20.0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.12 [0.8.11]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.24.4 [2.22.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.24.0 [2.22.0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.1.4 [2.0.9] USE="-sql%" 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/logrotate-3.7.8 [3.7.2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/lsof-4.81-r2 [4.78-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.9-r1 [2.3.5-r2] USE="-fontforge% -utils*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1 [1.1.20]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4 [0.9.2]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.16 [2.14.13]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5 [1.0.4]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.3 [1.0.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2 [2.5.0-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3 [1.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1 [1.1.3]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2 [1.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.5 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.4 [1.3.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3 [1.0.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3 [1.1.2]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.5-r1 [0.4.9_p20081014] USE="3dnow%* 3dnowext%* alsa%* hardcoded-tables* ssse3* -amr* -custom-cflags% -dirac* -faac% -faad% -gsm* -jpeg2k% -mp3* -network* -oss% -schroedinger* -sdl* -speex% -theora* -threads* -vdpau% -vorbis* -x264* -xvid*" VIDEO_CARDS="-nvidia%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/DirectFB-1.2.7 [0.9.25.1] USE="X%* sysfs*" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/imlib2-1.4.2-r1  USE="-gif* -mmx* -mp3* -png* -tiff*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.5 [1.0.4]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13 [2.1.12]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3 [1.0.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xprop-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xset-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-7.3-r1 [6.5.2-r1] VIDEO_CARDS="intel* mach64* mga* r128* radeon* savage* sis* tdfx* trident* via*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.5 [1.0.4]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.5 [1.1]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libggi-2.2.2  USE="-aalib* -directfb* -mmx*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.3 [1.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.2_p1-r1 [5.1_p1-r1] USE="-X509* -hpn* -libedit* -pkcs11% -skey*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3-r1 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3 [7.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-242 [239] USE="-truetype*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/fluxbox-1.1.1-r1 [1.0.0-r2] USE="-gnome* -truetype* -xinerama*" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-emacs/emacs-common-gentoo-1.2  USE="X -emacs22icons" 

[ebuild  NS   ] app-editors/emacs-23.1 [22.1-r3] USE="X alsa dbus gpm gtk jpeg svg xpm -Xaw3d -gif -gzip-el -hesiod -kerberos -m17n-lib -motif -png -sound -source -tiff -toolkit-scroll-bars -xft" 

[ebuild     U ] virtual/emacs-23 [22]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.15 [0.14]

[ebuild     U ] app-emacs/autoconf-mode-2.63 [2.61]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5  USE="-debug -minimal" 

[uninstall    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 

[blocks b     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.5 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.5" is blocking x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="glib* iconv%* -pch*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="-pch*" 

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* -pch*" 

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1 [4.4.2-r1] USE="glib* gtkstyle%* -pch* -raster% -tiff*" 

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r3 [1.0.2-r1]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6 [2.6.22-r8] USE="-build -symlink" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4 [2.7.0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/sshfs-fuse-2.2 [1.9]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.3-r2 [2.7.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6-r1 [1.6.4-r1] USE="-cleartype% -opengl*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.60 [0.23]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.2 [0.6.1] USE="-doc%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.76 [0.74]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.23 [0.10.20]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libsoup-2.24.3 [2.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.66-r1 [1.65]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.24.2 [1.20.5]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.24.1 [2.24.0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/scrollkeeper-dtd-1.0 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/scrollkeeper-9999-r1 [9999]

[blocks b     ] <app-text/scrollkeeper-9999-r1 ("<app-text/scrollkeeper-9999-r1" is blocking app-text/scrollkeeper-dtd-1.0)

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.23 [0.10.20]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.14 [0.10.8-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.23 [0.10.20]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.23 [0.10.20]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.23 [0.10.20]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.10.14 [0.10.8]

[uninstall    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-0.10.7 

[blocks b     ] <media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-0.10.10 ("<media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-0.10.10" is blocking media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.23, media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.14)

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7  USE="abiword poppler-data" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.7  USE="abiword" 

[uninstall    ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6.1 

[blocks b     ] app-text/poppler-bindings ("app-text/poppler-bindings" is blocking dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7, app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.7)

[uninstall    ] app-text/poppler-0.6.1-r1 

[blocks b     ] app-text/poppler ("app-text/poppler" is blocking dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7, app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.7)

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/poppler-utils-0.10.7  USE="abiword" 

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.3.10-r2 [1.2.12-r4] USE="acl%* perl%* python%* -avahi% -gnutls% -java% -kerberos% -static% -xinetd% -zeroconf%" LINGUAS="-de% -en% -es% -et% -fr% -he% -id% -it% -ja% -pl% -sv% -zh_TW%" 

[ebuild  N    ] net-analyzer/rrdtool-1.3.8  USE="nls perl python -doc -rrdcgi -ruby -tcl" 

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-4.0_p28 [3.2_p33] USE="net%* -afs* -examples% -plugins*" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycairo-1.8.2 [1.4.12]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/setuptools-0.6-r1 [0.6_rc7-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/numpy-1.3.0  USE="-lapack -test" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1 [1.1.22] USE="-examples%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.3.0-r2 [0.2.3] USE="-doc% -policykit%" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r4 [1.0.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.14.2 [0.12.0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2 [0.8.4-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/iso-codes-3.8 [1.5]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.24.0 [2.14.3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.8.5 [0.9.4.1] USE="-examples%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/dbus-python-0.82.4 [0.80.2]

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1 [2.4.4-r13, 2.5.1-r2] USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses readline ssl threads xml -build -doc -examples -ipv6 -sqlite -tk -ucs2 -wininst" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-5.03 [4.23]

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/layman-1.2.3 [1.1.1] USE="-git% -subversion%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r2 [1.34.1-r2] USE="-expat% -icu* -mpi% -tools*" 

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.5 [0.2.3-r1]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2  USE="(-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-6.0_p3 [5.2_p12-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13 [4.11-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-7.4 [6.10-r2] USE="-caps% -gmp%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.5 [1.20.1-r6]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.1.9 [2.0.7]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/dialog-1.1.20080819 [1.1.20071028]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r9 [0.17-r8]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta16 [0.99_beta14] USE="-opengl*" 

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/dnstop-20090128 [20070510-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r9 [0.97-r5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-436 [418]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3 [3.3.6-r1, 4.1.2] USE="gtk mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -fortran -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20080809 [20070303-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.17 [3.5.3] USE="readline%*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95 [1.06-r6] USE="-libedit%" 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p1 [1.6.8_p12-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1-r1 [1.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.33 [3.0.28] USE="-debug% -oav%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/lua-5.1.4 [5.1.3-r3]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5 [1.0.17] USE="-doc%" 

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/mirrorselect-1.4.2 [1.2]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.4_p7 [4.2.4_p4] USE="-vim-syntax%" 

[ebuild     U ] www-client/links-2.2 [2.1_pre33] USE="bzip2*" 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/socat-1.7.1.1 [1.6.0.0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/curl-7.19.6 [7.17.1] USE="-libssh2%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nspr-4.8 [4.7.3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pysqlite-2.5.5 [2.3.5]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* -odbc* -pch*" 

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/noip-updater-2.1.9 [2.1.7-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="-kde% -pch* -phonon%" 

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nss-3.12.3-r1 [3.12.2_rc1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02  USE="cgi curl cxx -abyss -threads -tools" 

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/curlftpfs-0.9.2 [0.9.1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cmake-2.6.4 [2.4.6-r1] USE="emacs* qt4%*" 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.9-r1 [1.1.8] USE="-hfs*" 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3_rc2 [1.2.2-r2] USE="-encode* -gcdmaster* -mad% -vorbis%" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1  USE="nls" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1 [1.40.9]

[blocks b     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.2 [2.13.1.1] USE="(-uclibc)" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2 [1.0.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/xfsprogs-2.10.1 [2.9.7]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1 [1.19.2-r1] USE="-examples%" LINGUAS="-ja%" 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/lirc-0.8.5 [0.8.3_pre1] LIRC_DEVICES="-awlibusb% -commandir% -ftdi% -i2cuser% (-iguana) -imon_24g% -imon_knob% -imon_lcd% -irlink% -ite8709% -mplay% -samsung% -wpc8769l%" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.5.1  USE="-sdl*" 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1  USE="-odbc* -opengl*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r9 [0.5.11-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/hal-info-20090414 [20080508]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.0.3-r2 [0.2.5-r3] USE="-archive% -bluetooth% -gnome* -gnome-keyring*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6 [1.3.0.0-r6] USE="hal%* -sdl* -tslib%" INPUT_DEVICES="-tslib% -virtualbox%" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev* glint* intel* mach64* mga* neomagic* nv* r128* radeon* savage* sis* tdfx* trident* via* vmware* -ast% -geode% -nvidia* -radeonhd% -vermilion% -virtualbox% -xgi%" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.8.0  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.2.1  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.903  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.16.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.4.1  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.10.0  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0 [1.2.3]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.1-r1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.3.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.1.3 [1.1.5-r1] USE="hal%*" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.12  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2 [1.1.1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.2.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.2.0 [1.3.0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.2.2  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.9  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-r128-6.8.0  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.13 [96.43.09]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2 [2.12.11] USE="-jpeg2k% -tiff* -xinerama*" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4 [2.6.3]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.64-r3 [8.61-r1] USE="-cairo%" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.24.0 [2.22.0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gail-1000 [1.22.3]

[blocks b     ] <gnome-base/gail-1000 ("<gnome-base/gail-1000" is blocking x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2)

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.14 [1.9.0.5] USE="-gnome* -java*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.24.2 [2.22.3]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60 [1.0.20070621]

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/graphviz-2.20.3  USE="gtk jpeg nls perl python -cairo -cgraph -doc -examples -gnome -java -png -ruby -tcl" 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.20-r1 [1.0.17] ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1* emu10k1x* -usb-usx2y*" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/distcc-3.1-r4 [3.0-r4] USE="-gnome* -xinetd*" 

[ebuild     U ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.32.18 [10.0.15.3] USE="32bit%* 64bit%* (-multilib)" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.22.3-r1 [2.22.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.10.1-r1 [2.8.9.1-r3] USE="-gnome* -odbc* -opengl* -pch* -sdl*" 

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf-0.10.14 [0.10.8-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/ntop-3.3.10-r1 [3.2-r3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libgksu-2.0.9 [2.0.5]

[ebuild     U ] net-p2p/amule-2.2.5 [2.2.2] USE="-daemon* -geoip* -remote* -stats* -upnp*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gksu-2.0.2 [2.0.0] USE="-gnome*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5 [0.4.4]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0  USE="gstreamer -debug" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8 [0.6] USE="-nautilus%" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.1 [2.22.0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.24.1 [2.22.0]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.23 [0.10.20]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.1 [2.22.0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.1 [2.22.1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.24.5-r3 [2.22.3-r1] USE="-gnome-keyring*" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.24.0.1-r1 [2.22.0] USE="-gnomecd*" 

[ebuild     U ] net-im/pidgin-2.5.9-r1 [2.5.2] USE="-gnutls* -meanwhile* -prediction* -qq*" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-2.24.4 [2.22.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/pidgin-libnotify-0.14 [0.13-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/purple-plugin_pack-2.5.1-r1 [2.2.0] USE="-spell%" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/pidgin-otr-3.2.0 [3.1.0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygobject-2.18.0 [2.14.1] USE="X%* -libffi% -test%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.14.1-r1 [2.12.0] USE="X%*" 

[blocks b     ] <dev-python/pygtk-2.13 ("<dev-python/pygtk-2.13" is blocking dev-python/pygobject-2.18.0)

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libgpod-0.7.2 [0.6.0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gst-python-0.10.15-r1 [0.10.9] USE="-examples%" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.11 [1.14.10] USE="-gnome*" 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.76 [4.60] USE="gtk* -lua*" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.3 [2.22.2]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gdm-2.20.9-r1 [2.20.7] USE="-gnome-keyring* -xinerama*" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.22.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-vfs-python-2.22.3  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.22.3  USE="-debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gconf-python-2.22.3  USE="-debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.22.3  USE="-debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libgnome-python-2.22.3  USE="-debug -examples" 

[uninstall    ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0 

[blocks b     ] <dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.1 ("<dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.1" is blocking dev-python/gnome-vfs-python-2.22.3, dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.22.3, dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.22.3, dev-python/gconf-python-2.22.3, dev-python/libgnome-python-2.22.3, dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.22.3)

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.24.3-r1 [2.22.3]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/eel-2.24.1 [2.22.2] USE="-test%" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.24.2-r3 [2.22.5.1-r1] USE="-doc% -gnome* -xmp%" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.24.0 [2.22.1] USE="-dvdr*" 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/rhythmbox-0.11.6-r1 [0.10.1-r1] USE="X%* cdr%* -gnome-keyring* -mtp% -nsplugin% -taglib% -test%" 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.109.2-r1  USE="-caps* -cpudetection* -mmx* -netjack* -sse*" 

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/arts-3.5.10 [3.5.9] USE="-mp3* -vorbis*" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.20 [1.0.17-r1] USE="jack%* -minimal%" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1 [1.2.13] USE="audio%* joystick%* video%* -aalib* -directfb* -opengl*" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.7 [1.2.6-r1] USE="-gif* -png* -tiff*" 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vlc-0.9.10 [0.9.8a] USE="gcrypt%* -aac* -atmo* -avahi* -cddax% -cdio* -dirac* -fluidsynth* -fontconfig* -gnome* -id3tag* -kate* -libass* -lua* -mmx* -modplug* -pulseaudio* -remoteosd* -schroedinger* -sse* -taglib* -twolame* -vcdinfo* -vcdx* -zvbi*" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.21 [2.80]

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/com_err ("sys-libs/com_err" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs ("sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs" is blocking sys-libs/ss-1.40.9, sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9)

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/man-pages-3 ("<sys-apps/man-pages-3" is blocking sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/ss ("sys-libs/ss" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a', 'merge') pulled in by

    sys-apps/man-pages-posix required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/man-pages-3.21', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    sys-libs/com_err required by world

    ~sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/ss-1.40.9', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/ss-1.40.9', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    sys-libs/ss required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'merge')

    >=sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.2', 'merge')

    ~sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

ketch / #
```

```
ketch / # revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

Checking dynamic linking consistency... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild.

Assigning files to ebuilds... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds.

Evaluating package order... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order.

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.22.3 =app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6.1 =dev-libs/libmcs-0.6.0 =dev-python/PyQt4-4.3.3 

..........

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.22.3".

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

ketch / #
```

```
ketch / # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r8-neko i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r8-neko-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_Processor-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 21 Sep 2009 14:45:01 +0000

distcc 3.0 i686-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.1-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -mtune=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distcc distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ http://gentoo.inode.at/ http://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ http://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo/ http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ http://mirror.ing.unibo.it/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa arts berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri eds emacs esd firefox gdbm gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jack jpeg midi modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntpl ntplonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl svg sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

ketch / #
```

Allora intanto magari dò un'occhiata al link sul problema di e2fsprogs, qualsiasi cosa sia...

----------

## MrFranky

Scusate se sto di nuovo postando consecutivamente... Ho dato un'occhiata alla discussione su e2fsprogs, ma la procedura risolutiva consigliata alla fine di tutto è qulla scritta qui?

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=234907#c7

volevo una conferma prima di provare... Un'altra cosa, forse sono io che non ho capito bene come funziona la storia delle utenze, ma i file di sistema non sono in comune a tutti? Perchè il problema della visualizzazione della barra superiore delle finestre me le dà solo su un'utenza, sull'altra è tutto a posto!

----------

## MrFranky

 *Onip wrote:*   

> occhio che hai parecchi upgrade "sensibili" da fare, tipo xorg e gcc. leggiti bene le guide prima di farli e, se non capisci qualcosa, chiedi aiuto: potresti trovarti con il sistema a donnine.
> 
> Sicuramente questo non è un bel modo di iniziare con gentoo (ma non è colpa tua)

 

Ma quindi quando eseguo emerge --sync e alla fine mi dice:

 *Quote:*   

> * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/etc' need updating.
> 
>  * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge
> 
>  * man page to learn how to update config files.
> ...

 

si riferisce a uno degli upgrade che mi dicevi tu o non c'entra nulla? Se nell' etc/make.conf ci scrivo:

 CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" 

rischio di far danni? Avrebbe senso invece scriverci: 

 CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/._cfg0000_dispatch-conf.conf"

?

----------

## Onip

quel messaggio signigfica che dei file di configurazione sono stati aggiornati e, siccome le configurazioni sono personali, ti chiede se vuoi mantenere la vecchia o la nuova versione. 

Il comando da utilizzare in questo caso è

```
# dispatch-conf
```

Annullare config_protect non è, secondo me, una buona idea. Rischi di sovrascrivere file importanti.

Per quanto riguarda gli aggiornamenti importanti mi riferivo a quelli linkati nei post importanti in questa pagina e a quelli per cui è prevista una specifica guida in www.gentoo.org/doc/it/

----------

## MrFranky

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il comando da utilizzare in questo caso è
> 
> ```
> ...

 

E' grave se mi fà così?

```
frank@ketch ~ $ dispatch-conf 

bash: dispatch-conf: command not found
```

----------

## Onip

devi farlo da root ( il # nel mio post significa quello ). È un comando che hai per forza, in quanto è incluso in portage.

----------

## MrFranky

Perfetto, quello è risolto! Per quanto riguarda Xorg stavo dando un'occhiata a questa di guida: 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

ma non ho capito troppo bene come fare! 

"Per prima cosa, assicurarsi che xorg-server sia stato compilato con INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" e che evdev sia attivato nel kernel. "

Come faccio ad editare questo xorg-server?

----------

## Onip

Inserisci una riga

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

 in /etc/make.conf e ricompila con

```
# emerge -DuNav world
```

Guardati bene anche la guida di configurazione di xorg, in quanto ci sono altre variabili da settare in make.conf ( tipo VIDEO_CARDS )

----------

## MrFranky

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Inserisci una riga
> 
> ```
> INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
> ```
> ...

 

Allora, l'ho fatto è l'output è questo:

```
frank@ketch ~ $ sudo -s -H

Password:

ketch frank # emerge -DuNav world

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r2 [2.0.1] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20090203 [20080123] 41 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5-r1 [1.0.5] USE="-static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.1 [1.4.0-r4] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.19  USE="-caps*" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-6 [4-r3] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.4 [4.2.1] USE="-nocxx (-doc%)" 1,671 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.9-r2 [2.9-r1] USE="nls" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/openjpeg-1.3-r2  USE="-tools" 982 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-data-0.2.1  3,973 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2009j [2007k] USE="nls" 361 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/which-2.20 [2.19] 133 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  USE="-static (-build%)" 198 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23 [0.22] USE="-hardened" 1,009 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7 [4.32.6] USE="-nocxx" 469 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.11 [1.10-r1] 443 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libebml-0.7.8-r1 [0.7.7-r1] 57 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.20 [1.0.17] 2,833 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/dmidecode-2.10 [2.9] 51 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libdvbpsi-0.1.6 [0.1.5] USE="-doc" 291 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/live-2009.06.02 [2008.09.02] 459 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/win32codecs-20071007-r4 [20071007-r2] USE="(-real)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/sysfsutils-2.1.0  771 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unzip-5.52-r2 [5.52-r1] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.9 [0.2.5] 323 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-forensics/chkrootkit-0.48-r1 [0.47] 42 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/p7zip-4.58 [4.57] USE="-doc -static" 1,903 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unrar-3.8.5 [3.7.8] 133 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/mdadm-2.6.8 [2.6.4-r1] USE="-static" 153 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.13 [3.2.3] USE="compat%* zeroconf (-vram%)" 52 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/dnstracer-1.9 [1.8] USE="-ipv6" 128 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/strace-4.5.18 [4.5.16-r1] USE="-aio -static" 470 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.12 [1.4.11] USE="-examples (-nls%*)" 751 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.38 [1.2.26-r1] 514 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.27-r2 [2.6.23-r3] 3,509 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r8 [3.8.2-r4] USE="jpeg zlib -jbig -nocxx" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.6-r2 [1.2.18.1-r2] 300 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.1_p1 [2.2.0_p16] 883 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.0.2 [2.2.10] USE="zlib -network-cron" 265 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/eject-0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.3g [9.0-r6] 5 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libcddb-1.3.2 [1.3.0-r1] USE="-doc" 345 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-3.1.3 [2.28.2] USE="-static" 130 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-ctags-1.10 [1.3] 8 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.6-r1 [1.0.5] 46 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-xvmc-0.1  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-emacs-1.10 [1.3-r2] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/pambase-20090620.1-r1 [20080318] USE="cracklib sha512%* -consolekit -debug -gnome-keyring* -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux) -ssh%" 3 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/acl-0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.35 [2.5.33-r3] USE="nls -static" 1,228 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0 [4.3.13] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 1,983 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.7 [1.6] USE="nls" 395 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.6 [3.1.5-r5] USE="nls" 1,818 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20071202044231-r1 [1.60-r13] USE="nls -static" 180 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/yasm-0.8.0 [0.7.1] USE="nls" 1,387 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.17 [0.6.16-r1] USE="nls -doc" 802 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.4 [1.4.0-r1] USE="(-bindist%) (-idea%) (-nls%*)" 1,117 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3 [2.18-r1] USE="nls -gold% -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 17 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libotr-3.2.0 [3.1.0] 421 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/python-updater-0.7 [0.2] 7 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.36  USE="lvm1 readline static -clvm* (-cman) (-selinux) (-gulm%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-141 [119] USE="(-selinux)" 438 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.5-r1  USE="nls -dynamic (-selinux)"  [0]

[blocks b     ] >=sys-fs/udev-126 (">=sys-fs/udev-126" is blocking sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.5-r1)

[uninstall    ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1  USE="X crypt -acpi -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop (-selinux)"  [0]

[blocks b     ] >=sys-fs/udev-125 (">=sys-fs/udev-125" is blocking sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3 [1.6f-r1] USE="nls -lzma%" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libusb-0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r2  USE="X alsa esd -a52* -dvb* -dvd* -ffmpeg* -flac* -mad* -mpeg* -mythtv -ogg* -oss -theora* -vorbis* -xv*" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/cdrtools-0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/rescan-scsi-bus-1.29 [1.25-r1] 16 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.20-r1 [1.0.17a] USE="python -alisp -debug -doc (-midi%*)" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 777 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2 [2.6.1] USE="nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 16,621 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.20.5 [2.16.5] USE="-debug -doc% -fam -hardened (-selinux) -xattr" 4,920 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/liboil-0.3.16 [0.3.15] USE="examples%* -doc -test%" 836 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.13 [2.8.12] USE="nls python" 580 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.8-r1] USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -ithreads" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5 [5.8.8-r4] USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Harness-3.10 [2.64] 173 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.36 [2.34-r1] 225 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libtasn1-2.3 [1.2] USE="-doc" 1,449 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  USE="nls" ELIBC="(glibc%*)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Storable-2.18 [2.16] 174 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Simple-0.80 [0.70] 80 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.40.5 [0.35.5] 138 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.80 [0.70] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.18 [2.16] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8k [0.9.8g] USE="zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -sse2 -test (-emacs%*)" 3,762 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.11.4 [1.11.1] USE="nls ssl -debug -ipv6 -static (-socks5%)" 933 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/johntheripper-1.7.3.1 [1.7.2-r3] USE="(-altivec) -custom-cflags -minimal% -mmx -mpi% -sse2" 884 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.90 [0.8.6] 69 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.36 [1.3.31] USE="perl python -R% -chicken% -clisp% -doc -guile -java -lua -mono -mzscheme% -ocaml -octave% -php -pike -ruby -tcl -tk" 4,498 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/lcms-1.18-r1 [1.17] USE="jpeg python zlib -tiff*" 895 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/boost-build-1.35.0-r1 [1.34.1] USE="python -examples%" 22,868 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1 [2.61-r2] USE="emacs" 1,527 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-python-20090824  5 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6a [1.5.26] USE="-test% -vanilla" 717 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sg3_utils-1.27.20080726 [1.25] 840 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.17 [1.0.15] 243 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.2 [1.10.1] 915 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-1.1.0 [1.0.1] USE="cracklib nls -audit -debug% (-selinux) -test -vim-syntax" 1,564 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p4 [4.3.29-r2, 4.5.20_p2] USE="-doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 11,649 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.43 [2.4.39] USE="nls" 115 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-7.9-r1 [7.6] USE="bzip2* cxx (unicode) zlib -doc -static-libs%" 842 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1 [4.5.20_p2] USE="-doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test (-bootstrap%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.2.1 [1.1.5] 48 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r4 [0.2.6-r3] 5 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libpcap-1.0.0-r2 [0.9.8] USE="-bluetooth% -ipv6" 512 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r5 [0.1.12-r1] USE="-debug -doc -nocxx%" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.2.3 [1.2.1_rc1] USE="-doc" 1,440 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/gnutls-2.8.3 [2.0.4] USE="cxx%* nls zlib -bindist% -doc -examples% -guile -lzo" 6,054 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.10 [1.2.9-r1] USE="-doc" 302 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libevent-1.4.12 [1.3a] 488 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/gd-2.0.35  USE="jpeg -fontconfig* -png* -truetype* -xpm*" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r6 [2.61-r2] USE="ssl -ipv6 -maxsysuid% -md5sum (-mailwrapper%)" 56 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libdca-0.0.5-r2 [0.0.5] USE="-debug -oss" 4 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libtheora-1.0 [1.0_beta3-r1] USE="-doc -encode* -examples" 1,615 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/speex-1.2_beta3_p2  USE="-ogg* -sse*" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r6 [0.7.4-r5] USE="-djbfft -oss" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/nasm-2.07 [0.98.39-r3] USE="-doc (-build%)" 762 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3 [3.10_pre2] 185 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-proxy/tsocks-1.8_beta5-r5 [1.8_beta5-r2] USE="-tordns" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/geoip-1.4.5 [1.4.0-r1] 964 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14 [7.0.10] 149 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2 [1.2.1] 62 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3 [0.9.2] 53 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.0 [1.4.2.1] 57 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.47 [2.2.45] USE="nls (-nfs)" 152 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.3 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 102 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pixman-0.14.0-r1 [0.10.0] USE="(-altivec) -debug -mmx% -sse2%" 345 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.4-r1 [2.5.1a-r1] USE="nls pcre (-static%)" 707 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.2 [4.0.18.2] USE="cracklib nls pam -audit% (-selinux) -skey (-nousuid%)" 1,658 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.13.2 [1.8.2] USE="pam -debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 1,999 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4 [2.0.3] 43 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.5 [2.3.0] USE="-debug" 551 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/esound-0.2.41 [0.2.38-r1] USE="alsa tcpd -debug -doc -ipv6 -oss% -static-libs%" 388 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dri2proto-1.99.3  42 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r3  USE="cxx -3dnow (-altivec) -debug -doc -ogg -sse*" 9 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.73 [0.72-r4] USE="zlib%* -network-cron" 170 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/libcap-2.16 [1.10-r9] USE="pam%* (-python%*)" 48 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/tor-0.2.0.35 [0.1.2.19-r2] USE="bundledlibevent%* -debug (-logrotate%*)" 2,170 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cvs-1.12.12-r6 [1.12.12-r4] USE="crypt nls pam -doc -kerberos -server (-emacs%*)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-proxy/privoxy-3.0.12 [3.0.8] USE="zlib -ipv6% (-selinux) -threads (-pcre%*)" 1,769 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4 [1.0.3] 49 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.2 [4.1.5-r1] USE="acl%* nls -static" 862 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.4 [7.0.2] 78 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 223 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.6 [3.0.2] USE="acl iconv -ipv6 -static -xattr -xinetd" 761 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 94 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 102 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5 [1.1.3] USE="-debug -ipv6 -xcb" 1,548 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5 [3.4] USE="-old-linux" 208 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.26.0 [1.22.0] USE="-debug -doc" 703 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-common-2.24.0 [2.20.0] USE="-debug" 64 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.12 [0.8.11] USE="-debug" 377 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.24.4 [2.22.3] USE="-debug" 748 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.24.0 [2.22.0] USE="(-debug%)" 3,405 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.1.4 [2.0.9] USE="tcpd -hardened -ipv6 (-selinux) -spoof-source -sql% -static" 414 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/logrotate-3.7.8 [3.7.2] USE="(-selinux)" 43 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/lsof-4.81-r2 [4.78-r1] USE="(-selinux) -static" 761 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 259 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.9-r1 [2.3.5-r2] USE="X -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge% -utils*" 1,332 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1 [1.1.20] USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 1,528 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4 [0.9.2] USE="-debug" 222 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.16 [2.14.13] USE="-debug -doc" 723 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 254 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 103 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug -ipv6" 299 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2 [2.5.0-r1] USE="-doc (-xml%*)" 1,371 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3 [1.2.1] USE="-debug" 246 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1 [1.1.3] USE="-debug" 274 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 224 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 235 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.6 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 104 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.4 [1.3.1-r1] USE="-debug -ipv6" 558 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 231 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 197 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3 [1.1.2] USE="-debug" 215 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.5-r1 [0.4.9_p20081014] USE="3dnow%* 3dnowext%* X alsa%* encode hardcoded-tables* mmx mmxext ssse3* zlib (-altivec) -amr* -bindist -custom-cflags% -debug -dirac* -doc -faac% -faad% -gsm* -ieee1394 -ipv6 -jpeg2k% -mp3* -network* -oss% -schroedinger* -sdl* -speex% -test -theora* -threads* -v4l -v4l2 -vdpau% -vhook -vorbis* -x264* -xvid* (-aac%*)" VIDEO_CARDS="-nvidia%" 2,681 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/DirectFB-1.2.7 [0.9.25.1] USE="X%* jpeg sysfs* zlib -debug -fbcon -fusion -gif -mmx -png -sdl -sse -truetype -v4l -v4l2 (-mpeg%)" 2,707 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/imlib2-1.4.2-r1  USE="X bzip2 jpeg nls zlib -doc -gif* -mmx* -mp3* -png* -tiff*" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 502 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13 [2.1.12] USE="-debug" 262 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug -ipv6" 110 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xprop-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 107 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xset-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 102 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-7.3-r1 [6.5.2-r1] USE="nptl -debug -motif -pic -xcb (-doc%)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel* mach64* mga* r128* radeon* savage* sis* tdfx* trident* via* -none -s3virge (-sunffb)" 3,323 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 69 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 100 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 237 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.5 [1.1] 559 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libggi-2.2.2  USE="X -3dfx -aalib* -debug -directfb* -fbcon -mmx* -svga (-vis)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.3 [1.2.2] USE="-debug" 109 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.2_p1-r1 [5.1_p1-r1] USE="X pam tcpd -X509* -hpn* -kerberos -ldap -libedit* -pkcs11% (-selinux) -skey* -smartcard -static" 993 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.2] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3-r1 [1.0.3] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/dejavu-2.29  USE="X -fontforge" 4,061 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3 [7.0.1] 1,348 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-242 [239] USE="unicode -Xaw3d -toolbar -truetype*" 850 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/fluxbox-1.1.1-r1 [1.0.0-r2] USE="imlib nls slit toolbar -gnome* -truetype* -vim-syntax -xinerama* (-kde%*)" 760 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-emacs/emacs-common-gentoo-1.2  USE="X -emacs22icons" 46 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS   ] app-editors/emacs-23.1 [22.1-r3] USE="X alsa dbus gpm gtk jpeg svg xpm -Xaw3d -gif -gzip-el -hesiod -kerberos -m17n-lib -motif -png -sound -source -tiff -toolkit-scroll-bars -xft" 33,577 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] virtual/emacs-23 [22] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.15 [0.14] USE="emacs" 341 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-emacs/autoconf-mode-2.63 [2.61] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5  USE="-debug -minimal" 255 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware (-voodoo)"  [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.5 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.5" is blocking x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="glib* iconv%* qt3support ssl -debug -doc -pch*" 111,980 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="-debug -pch*" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* -debug -pch*" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1 [4.4.2-r1] USE="accessibility cups dbus glib* gtkstyle%* qt3support -debug -mng -nas -nis -pch* -raster% -tiff* -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="(-wacom%)" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r3 [1.0.2-r1] USE="-doc" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6 [2.6.22-r8] USE="-build -symlink" 58,160 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4 [2.7.0] 495 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/sshfs-fuse-2.2 [1.9] 113 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.3-r2 [2.7.2-r1] USE="python readline -debug -doc -examples -ipv6 -test" 4,678 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8 [1.6.4-r1] USE="X svg -cleartype% -debug -directfb -doc -glitz -opengl* -xcb (-test%)" 6,491 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.60 [0.23] 447 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.2 [0.6.1] USE="-debug -doc%" 406 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.76 [0.74] USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 652 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.23 [0.10.20] USE="nls -test (-debug%)" 2,804 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libsoup-2.24.3 [2.4.1] USE="ssl -debug -doc" 646 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.66-r1 [1.65] 271 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.24.5-r1 [1.20.5] USE="X -debug -doc -test%" 1,485 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.24.1 [2.24.0] USE="-debug -doc" 1,431 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/scrollkeeper-dtd-1.0  11 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/scrollkeeper-9999-r1 [9999] 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <app-text/scrollkeeper-9999-r1 ("<app-text/scrollkeeper-9999-r1" is blocking app-text/scrollkeeper-dtd-1.0)

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.23 [0.10.20] USE="nls -debug" 2,077 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.14 [0.10.8-r1] USE="-debug" 2,176 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.23 [0.10.20] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.23 [0.10.20] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.23 [0.10.20] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.10.14 [0.10.8] 0 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-0.10.7  USE="-debug"  [0]

[blocks b     ] <media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-0.10.10 ("<media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-0.10.10" is blocking media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.23, media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.14)

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7  USE="abiword poppler-data" 1,496 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.7  USE="abiword" 0 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6.1  USE="gtk qt3 qt4 -cairo -test"  [0]

[blocks b     ] app-text/poppler-bindings ("app-text/poppler-bindings" is blocking dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7, app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.7)

[uninstall    ] app-text/poppler-0.6.1-r1  USE="jpeg zlib -cjk"  [0]

[blocks b     ] app-text/poppler ("app-text/poppler" is blocking dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7, app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.7)

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/poppler-utils-0.10.7  USE="abiword" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.3.10-r2 [1.2.12-r4] USE="X acl%* dbus jpeg pam perl%* python%* ssl -avahi% -gnutls% -java% -kerberos% -ldap -php -png -ppds -samba -slp -static% -tiff -xinetd% -zeroconf% (-nls%*)" LINGUAS="-de% -en% -es% -et% -fr% -he% -id% -it% -ja% -pl% -sv% -zh_TW%" 3,691 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] net-analyzer/rrdtool-1.3.8  USE="nls perl python -doc -rrdcgi -ruby -tcl" 998 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-4.0_p28 [3.2_p33] USE="net%* nls -afs* -bashlogger -examples% -plugins* -vanilla" 6,155 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/setuptools-0.6-r1 [0.6_rc7-r1] 253 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/numpy-1.3.0  USE="-lapack -test" 1,950 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1 [1.1.22] USE="crypt python -debug -examples%" 3,286 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.3.0-r2 [0.2.3] USE="pam -debug -doc% -policykit%" 385 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r4 [1.0.5-r1] USE="hal pam -debug -minimal" 115 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.14.2 [0.12.0] USE="-debug" 605 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2 [0.8.4-r1] USE="-doc -examples" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/iso-codes-3.8 [1.5] 5,199 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.24.0 [2.14.3] USE="-debug" 287 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.8.5 [0.9.4.1] USE="-examples%" 237 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/dbus-python-0.82.4 [0.80.2] USE="-test" 463 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1 [2.4.4-r13, 2.5.1-r2] USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses readline ssl threads xml -build -doc -examples -ipv6 -sqlite -tk -ucs2 -wininst" 10,907 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-5.03 [4.23] USE="python" 602 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pycairo-1.8.8 [1.4.12] USE="svg%* -doc% -examples" 465 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/layman-1.2.3 [1.1.1] USE="-git% -subversion% -test" 46 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r2 [1.34.1-r2] USE="-debug -doc -expat% -icu* -mpi% -tools* (-pyste%)" 5 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.5 [0.2.3-r1] 87 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2  USE="gpm unicode -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -profile -trace (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-6.0_p3 [5.2_p12-r1] 2,224 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13 [4.11-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,528 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-7.4 [6.10-r2] USE="acl nls -caps% -gmp% (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 9,489 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.5 [1.20.1-r6] USE="(-selinux)" 1,269 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.1.9 [2.0.7] USE="ncurses nls unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell" 1,450 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/dialog-1.1.20080819 [1.1.20071028] USE="nls unicode -examples" 370 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r9 [0.17-r8] USE="pam" 14 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libcaca-0.99_beta16 [0.99_beta14] USE="X ncurses -doc -imlib -mono -nocxx -opengl* -ruby -slang" 944 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/dnstop-20090128 [20070510-r1] USE="-ipv6" 67 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r9 [0.97-r5] USE="ncurses -custom-cflags -netboot -static" 51 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-436 [418] USE="unicode" 297 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3 [3.3.6-r1, 4.1.2] USE="gtk mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -fortran -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 57,645 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20080809 [20070303-r1] 148 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.17 [3.5.3] USE="readline%* threadsafe -debug -doc -soundex -tcl" 2,912 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95 [1.06-r6] USE="readline -libedit% -static" 284 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p1 [1.6.8_p12-r1] USE="pam -ldap -offensive (-selinux) -skey" 753 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1-r1 [1.0.1] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.33 [3.0.28] USE="acl cups pam python readline -ads -async -automount -caps -debug% -doc -examples -fam -ipv6 -ldap -oav% -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind" LINGUAS="(-ja%) (-pl%)" 48,236 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/lua-5.1.4 [5.1.3-r3] USE="deprecated readline -static" 212 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5 [1.0.17] USE="nls -doc% -minimal (-midi%*)" 1,021 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/mirrorselect-1.4.2 [1.2] 9 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.4_p7 [4.2.4_p4] USE="ssl -caps -debug -ipv6 -openntpd -parse-clocks (-selinux) -vim-syntax% -zeroconf" 3,352 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/links-2.2 [2.1_pre33] USE="X bzip2* gpm jpeg ssl unicode zlib -directfb -fbcon -livecd -png -sdl -svga -tiff" 3,743 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/socat-1.7.1.1 [1.6.0.0] USE="readline ssl tcpd -ipv6" 414 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/curl-7.19.6 [7.17.1] USE="ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -ipv6 -kerberos -ldap -libssh2% -nss -test" 2,293 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nspr-4.8 [4.7.3] USE="-debug -ipv6" 1,143 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pysqlite-2.5.5 [2.3.5] USE="-examples" 72 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="iconv%* qt3support sqlite -debug -firebird -mysql -odbc* -pch* -postgres" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/noip-updater-2.1.9 [2.1.7-r1] 150 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1 [4.4.2] USE="accessibility -debug -kde% -pch* -phonon%" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1" is blocking x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nss-3.12.3-r1 [3.12.2_rc1] USE="-utils" 3,972 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02  USE="cgi curl cxx -abyss -threads -tools" 540 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/curlftpfs-0.9.2 [0.9.1] 357 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cmake-2.6.4 [2.4.6-r1] USE="emacs* qt4%* -vim-syntax" 3,209 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.9-r1 [1.1.8] USE="unicode -hfs*" 1,397 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3_rc2 [1.2.2-r2] USE="-encode* -gcdmaster* -mad% -pccts -vorbis% (-debug%)" 1,403 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1  USE="nls" 479 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1 [1.40.9] USE="nls (-static%)" 4,263 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.2 [2.13.1.1] USE="crypt nls unicode -loop-aes -old-linux (-selinux) -slang (-uclibc)" 2,888 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2 [1.0.5-r1] USE="nls -dynamic (-selinux)" 397 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0 [1.0.3] USE="-debug -ipv6" 247 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/xfsprogs-2.10.1 [2.9.7] USE="nls" 982 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1 [1.19.2-r1] USE="X -examples% (-cjk%)" LINGUAS="-ja%" 3,511 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/lirc-0.8.5 [0.8.3_pre1] USE="X -debug -doc -hardware-carrier -transmitter" LIRC_DEVICES="-accent -act200l -act220l -adaptec -all -alsa_usb -animax -asusdh -atilibusb -atiusb -audio -audio_alsa -avermedia -avermedia98 -avermedia_vdomate -awlibusb% -bestbuy -bestbuy2 -breakoutbox -bte -bw6130 -caraca -chronos -commandir% -cph06x -creative -creative_infracd -devinput -digimatrix -dsp -dvico -ea65 -exaudio -flyvideo -ftdi% -gvbctv5pci -hauppauge -hauppauge_dvb -hercules_smarttv_stereo -i2cuser% -igorplugusb (-iguana) -imon -imon_24g% -imon_knob% -imon_lcd% -imon_pad -imon_rsc -inputlirc -irdeo -irdeo_remote -irlink% -irman -irreal -it87 -ite8709% -knc_one -kworld -leadtek_0007 -leadtek_0010 -leadtek_pvr2000 -livedrive_midi -livedrive_seq -logitech -macmini -mceusb -mceusb2 -mediafocusI -mouseremote -mouseremote_ps2 -mp3anywhere -mplay% -nslu2 -packard_bell -parallel -pcmak -pcmak_usb -pctv -pixelview_bt878 -pixelview_pak -pixelview_pro -provideo -realmagic -remote_wonder_plus -remotemaster -sa1100 -samsung% -sasem -sb0540 -serial -serial_igor_cesko -silitek -sir -slinke -streamzap -tekram -tekram_bt829 -tira -ttusbir -tuxbox -tvbox -udp -uirt2 -uirt2_raw -usb_uirt_raw -usbirboy -usbx -userspace -wpc8769l% -xboxusb (-cmdir%) (-imon_pad2keys%)" 700 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.5.1  USE="X -sdl*" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1  USE="cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -ipv6 -mysql -nas -nis -odbc* -opengl* -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r9 [0.5.11-r1] USE="X crypt -acpi -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop (-selinux)" 9 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/hal-info-20090414 [20080508] 135 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.0.3-r2 [0.2.5-r3] USE="hal -archive% -avahi -bash-completion -bluetooth% -cdda -debug -doc -fuse -gnome* -gnome-keyring* -gphoto2 -samba" 900 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6 [1.3.0.0-r6] USE="hal%* nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -sdl* -tslib% (-dri%*) (-xprint%)" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev -acecad -aiptek -citron -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -keyboard* -mouse* -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib% -virtualbox% -vmmouse -void -wacom (-calcomp%) (-digitaledge%) (-dmc%) (-dynapro%) (-elo2300%) (-jamstudio%) (-magellan%) (-microtouch%) (-palmax%) (-spaceorb%) (-summa%) (-tek4957%) (-ur98%)" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev* glint* intel* mach64* mga* neomagic* nv* r128* radeon* savage* sis* tdfx* trident* vesa via* vmware* -apm -ark -ast% -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -geode% -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt (-newport) -nvidia* -radeonhd% -rendition -s3 -s3virge -siliconmotion -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tga -tseng -v4l -vermilion% -virtualbox% (-voodoo) -xgi% (-cyrix%) (-fglrx%) (-nsc%) (-vga%)" 5,550 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.8.0  USE="dri -debug" 467 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.10.0  USE="dri -debug" 616 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.903  USE="dri -debug" 411 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.16.5  USE="-debug" 273 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.2.1  USE="dri -debug" 299 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.3.1  USE="-debug" 287 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.1-r1  USE="-debug" 890 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.4.1  USE="dri -debug" 280 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1  USE="dri -debug" 772 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.0  USE="-debug" 237 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.1.3 [1.1.5-r1] USE="hal%* -debug" 272 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.12  USE="-debug" 380 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.2.2  USE="-debug" 272 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.2.0 [1.3.0] USE="-debug" 243 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.2.2  USE="dri -debug" 341 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.9  USE="dri -debug" 410 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-r128-6.8.0  USE="dri -debug" 400 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.13 [96.43.09] USE="gtk -acpi -custom-cflags (-multilib)" 7,618 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6 [2.12.11] USE="X cups jpeg -debug -doc -jpeg2k% -test% -tiff* -vim-syntax -xinerama*" 18,085 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4 [2.6.3] USE="-debug -doc" 348 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.64-r3 [8.61-r1] USE="X cups gtk -bindist -cairo% -cjk -djvu -jpeg2k" 16,537 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.24.0 [2.22.0] USE="-debug -doc -ldap" 1,434 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gail-1000 [1.22.3] USE="(-debug%) (-doc%)" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <gnome-base/gail-1000 ("<gnome-base/gail-1000" is blocking x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6)

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.14 [1.9.0.5] USE="dbus -custom-optimization -gnome* -java* -startup-notification (-ipv6%)" 33,661 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.24.2 [2.22.3] USE="-debug -doc" 677 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/nvidia-settings-180.60 [1.0.20070621] 1,311 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/graphviz-2.20.3  USE="gtk jpeg nls perl python -cairo -cgraph -doc -examples -gnome -java -png -ruby -tcl" 13,068 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.20-r1 [1.0.17] USE="gtk -fltk (-midi%*)" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1* emu10k1x* -darla20 -darla24 -echo3g -gina20 -gina24 -hdsp -hdspm -ice1712 -indigo -indigoio -layla20 -layla24 -mia -mixart -mona -pcxhr -rme32 -rme96 -sb16 -sbawe -sscape -usb-usx2y* -vx222" 1,520 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/distcc-3.1-r4 [3.0-r4] USE="gtk -avahi -gnome* -hardened -ipv6 (-selinux) -xinetd*" 576 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.32.18 [10.0.15.3] USE="32bit%* 64bit%* (-multilib)" 4,023 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.22.3-r1 [2.22.3] USE="hal pam -debug -doc -test" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.10.1-r1 [2.8.9.1-r3] USE="X gstreamer -debug -doc -gnome* -odbc* -opengl* -pch* -sdl*" 29,074 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf-0.10.14 [0.10.8-r1] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/ntop-3.3.10-r1 [3.2-r3] USE="ssl tcpd -ipv6 (-nls%*) (-snmp%) (-zlib%*)" 3,160 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libgksu-2.0.9 [2.0.5] USE="nls -debug -doc" 505 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-p2p/amule-2.2.5 [2.2.2] USE="gtk nls unicode -daemon* -debug -geoip* -remote* -stats* -upnp*" 4,606 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gksu-2.0.2 [2.0.0] USE="-debug -doc -gnome*" 458 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5 [0.4.4] USE="(-doc%)" 356 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0  USE="gstreamer -debug" 395 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8 [0.6] USE="-debug -nautilus% (-gnome%*)" 494 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.1 [2.22.0] USE="acl hal ssl -avahi -debug -doc -fam -gnutls -ipv6 -kerberos -samba" 1,892 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.24.1 [2.22.0] USE="esd -debug -doc" 1,384 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.23 [0.10.20] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.1 [2.22.0] USE="X -doc (-debug%)" 966 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.1 [2.22.1] USE="-doc (-debug%) (-jpeg%*)" 1,460 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.24.5-r3 [2.22.3-r1] USE="ssl -debug -doc -gnome-keyring* -ipv6 -kerberos -krb4 -ldap" 7,674 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.24.0.1-r1 [2.22.0] USE="esd -debug -gnomecd* -ipv6" 2,290 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/pidgin-2.5.9-r1 [2.5.2] USE="dbus eds gstreamer gtk ncurses nls perl -bonjour -debug -doc -gadu -gnutls* -groupwise -meanwhile* -networkmanager -prediction* -qq* -sasl -silc -spell -tcl -tk -zephyr" 8,208 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-2.24.4 [2.22.3] USE="hal -doc" 608 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/pidgin-libnotify-0.14 [0.13-r1] USE="nls -debug" 309 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/purple-plugin_pack-2.5.1-r1 [2.2.0] USE="gtk ncurses -debug -spell% -talkfilters" 620 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/pidgin-otr-3.2.0 [3.1.0] 425 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygobject-2.18.0 [2.14.1] USE="X%* -debug -doc -examples -libffi% -test%" 625 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygtk-2.14.1-r1 [2.12.0] USE="X%* -doc -examples (-opengl%)" 2,159 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <dev-python/pygtk-2.13 ("<dev-python/pygtk-2.13" is blocking dev-python/pygobject-2.18.0)

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libgpod-0.7.2 [0.6.0] USE="gtk hal python -test (-doc%)" 937 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gst-python-0.10.15-r1 [0.10.9] USE="-examples%" 560 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.11 [1.14.10] USE="bzip2 python -debug -doc -gnome*" 623 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.76 [4.60] USE="gtk* ssl -lua*" 5,920 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.3 [2.22.2] USE="zlib -debug -doc" 481 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gdm-2.20.9-r1 [2.20.7] USE="pam tcpd -accessibility -afs -branding -debug -dmx -gnome-keyring* -ipv6 -remote (-selinux) -xinerama*" 3,944 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.22.3  USE="-debug" 575 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-vfs-python-2.22.3  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.22.3  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gconf-python-2.22.3  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.22.3  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libgnome-python-2.22.3  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.0  USE="-debug -doc -examples"  [0]

[blocks b     ] <dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.1 ("<dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.1" is blocking dev-python/gnome-vfs-python-2.22.3, dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.22.3, dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.22.3, dev-python/gconf-python-2.22.3, dev-python/libgnome-python-2.22.3, dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.22.3)

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.24.3-r1 [2.22.3] USE="-debug -doc" 1,475 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/eel-2.24.1 [2.22.2] USE="X -debug -test%" 583 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.24.2-r3 [2.22.5.1-r1] USE="X -beagle -debug -doc% -gnome* -tracker -xmp%" 5,231 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.24.0 [2.22.1] USE="cdr -debug -dvdr*" 709 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/rhythmbox-0.11.6-r1 [0.10.1-r1] USE="X%* cdr%* dbus hal ipod libnotify musicbrainz python -daap -debug -doc -gnome-keyring* -lirc -mtp% -nsplugin% -taglib% -test% (-flac%*) (-mad%*) (-tagwriting%*) (-vorbis%*)" 4,574 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.109.2-r1  USE="alsa (-altivec) -caps* (-coreaudio) -cpudetection* -debug -doc -mmx* -netjack* -oss -sse*" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/arts-3.5.10 [3.5.9] USE="alsa esd jack -artswrappersuid -debug -mp3* -nas -vorbis* (-kdeenablefinal%) (-xinerama%)" 951 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.20 [1.0.17-r1] USE="alsa jack%* -minimal% -sqlite (-flac%*)" 906 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1 [1.2.13] USE="X alsa arts audio%* esd joystick%* video%* -aalib* -custom-cflags -dga -directfb* -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -opengl* -oss -pulseaudio -svga -xinerama -xv (-noaudio%) (-nojoystick%) (-novideo%)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.7 [1.2.6-r1] USE="jpeg -gif* -png* -tiff*" 1,285 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vlc-1.0.2 [0.9.8a] USE="X a52 aalib alsa bidi cdda cddb dbus directfb dts dvb dvd ffmpeg flac gcrypt%* ggi gnutls hal httpd jack libcaca libnotify lirc live matroska mp3 mpeg musepack ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl optimisememory png qt4 rtsp samba sdl sdl-image shout skins speex stream svg theora truetype upnp v4l vlm vorbis win32codecs x264 xinerama xml xosd xv -aac* (-altivec) -atmo* -avahi* -cddax% -cdio* -dc1394 -debug -dirac* -fbcon -fluidsynth* -fontconfig* -gnome* -id3tag* -ieee1394% -kate* -libass* -libproxy% -libsysfs -libtiger% -libv4l2 -lua* -mmx* -modplug* -mtp% -oss (-pda) -pulseaudio* -pvr -remoteosd* -run-as-root -schroedinger* -seamonkey -shine% -sse* -svga -taglib* -twolame* -v4l2 -vcdinfo* -vcdx* -wma-fixed% -xcb% -zvbi* (-arts%*) (-esd%*) (-libgcrypt%*) (-vcd%*)" 20,474 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a  949 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.21 [2.80] USE="nls" LINGUAS="-cs -da -de -es -fr -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 1,068 kB [0]

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/com_err ("sys-libs/com_err" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs ("sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs" is blocking sys-libs/ss-1.40.9, sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9)

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/man-pages-3 ("<sys-apps/man-pages-3" is blocking sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a)

[blocks B     ] sys-libs/ss ("sys-libs/ss" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

Total: 384 packages (317 upgrades, 48 new, 5 in new slots, 14 reinstalls, 7 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 833,687 kB

Conflict: 20 blocks (4 unsatisfied)

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a', 'merge') pulled in by

    sys-apps/man-pages-posix required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/man-pages-3.21', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    sys-libs/com_err required by world

    ~sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/ss-1.40.9', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/ss-1.40.9', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    sys-libs/ss required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'merge')

    >=sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.2', 'merge')

    ~sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

ketch frank # 
```

Ma da dove vedo se evdev è attivato nel kernel? I problemi di questi output qui quindi sono i blocks e gli uninstall?

----------

## Onip

 *MrFranky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma da dove vedo se evdev è attivato nel kernel?

 

```
$ zgrep -i evdev /proc/config.gz
```

Ad ogni modo ti consiglio di documentarti un po' o su come ci si compila un kernel oppure sul tool semi-automatizzato di gentoo genkernel.

 *MrFranky wrote:*   

> I problemi di questi output qui quindi sono i blocks e gli uninstall?

 

per quei blocks cerca nel forum, ci sono particolari soluzioni da adottare.

----------

## MrFranky

Magari provo proprio a reinstallarmelo da zero su un altro pc, nel frattempo! Quello che non capisco è, ma i file di impostazioni di sistema non sono in comune per tutte le utenze? Nel senso che una volta che faccio gli aggiornamenti da root, non sono validi per tutti quanti? Perchè se è così allora non può dipendere comunque da quello il fatto che non mi visualizza più bene la barra superiore delle finestre! Oppure può crashare il window manager anche su una sola utenza?

----------

## Onip

in effetti hai ragione.

le differenze tra utenti normali ( non root ), che io sappia, sono date da 

configurazioni

permessi (e quindi gruppi di appartenenza )

----------

